# Atlas Transaxle and Differential Maintenance



## jasguild (Nov 12, 2014)

Good morning

I am in the market for a 4 motion v6 Atlas. (even though I am still also considering a Pilot.) The Atlas oil and transmission maintenance and maintenance cost dont seem to be anything exceptional but I can't find any discussion about maintenance cost of the Atlas' transaxle and differential. My current vehicle is a 2004 MDX (samething as a pilot) and the differential and transaxle maintenance were fairly easy for DIY.

Any links or information about the Atlas transaxle and differential maintenance (and any other maintenance cost I am overlooking)??

Thanks in advance


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What makes you think the Atlas would be "special" in this regard?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Haldex fluid is advised to be mileage based at 40,000 miles

ATF, iirc VW says 80,000 miles (Toyota world standard)

Front and rear bevel boxes, VW claims lifetime

Honda ATF's they are picky so stick to DW-1 only for best performance

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I would recommend changing the transmission/differential fluid at 40-50k miles (can't remember what the factory service schedule says). 

As mentioned, I think Haldex (the rear AWD clutchpack) is 40k mi. It's a pretty easy DIY.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Manual says 80K for transmission fluid and every 3 years regardless of miles for AWD clutch fluid.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Pnvwfun said:


> Manual says 80K for transmission fluid and every 3 years regardless of miles for AWD clutch fluid.


There you go.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Front Axle Differential Fluid Change*

Since I already had my 2018 SEL-P Atlas on jack stands with the Splash Pan removed to drain/fill the transmission, change the oil and rotate the tires, I performed the “Front Axle Differential” fluid change. Some VW forums describe this as the Bevel Box, but the Atlas OM calls it a differential, so I will use that term.

This drain & fill took 60 minutes, moving slow to do it correctly, taking pictures for “proof of service”, making notes for this post and care to not make a mess. Next time it will be 30 minutes. If you do your own oil changes, this is far easier.
Correction to original post: Alert readers (below) questioned this service being required, and upon review it is not. However, based on the dark color of the fluid and ease of doing the service I will continue doing it about every 40k. Thanks very much for pointing out my error.

-Cost: (1) L Fluid $22.50; (2) Fill & Drain Plugs $4.50; = $27
-My dealer quoted me $180 for this service

-I hope these instructions are reasonably clear, please post options & improvements or items I did not include.
-Thank you to those I have learned from. I am not a certified mechanic, these are my opinions and practices, use at your own risk.

Notes:
-Always loosen the fill plug first, then loosen the drain. This is a common practice so you do not remove a drain plug and then find out the fill plug cannot be removed
-Check for leaks before this service in case a seal replacement is needed (probably by the dealer)
-Warm up (by driving) prior to service so sediment & debris in gear case is mixed up and oil flows out easier. I drove 5 miles in 65 degree weather which heated the differential enough so the oil drained very quickly.

-I kept the new oil in my home to make it easier to pump than if it was cold from the garage.
-I always shake the oil bottle prior to using to mix any additives that may have settled.
-Some other VW service (non-Atlas) write-ups mention removal of an “axle heat shield”. While the Atlas has a heat shield I did not need to remove it. 

Parts
-Axle Oil*Part Number: G-052-145-S2**(Replaces: G-052-145-A2) 
-(2) Fill/Drain Plugs VW SKU: N-902-818-02 (Replaces: N-902-818-03)*

Supplies
-Rags; Plastic tarp, Newspapers, Gloves, Safety goggles, 303 degreaser, 409 or similar cleaning fluid, Lights.
There is some discussion if “Simple Green” is ok to use on aluminum, I don’t use it. 
-Drain Pan to catch the old fluid
-Camera (if you want proof of service besides the supplies receipts)

Tools
-5mm Allen socket for Drain & Fill Plugs 
-Bottle pump & 9mm hose (Plugs measure 10mm) My pump came with a 20” hose which was sufficient so the new fluid bottle could sit on the floor while I pumped fluid into the differential.
-Ratchet and 3” Extension for Allen socket
-Floor Jacks and Jack Stands or other way to raise vehicle
-Nm/Inch Lb. Torque Wrench
-17mm Lug Nut Socket and breaker bar if you chose to remove the RF wheel

Torque Specs
-Drain and fill plugs 15Nm for 5mm Allen drives

Step By Step Directions
[I start assuming the vehicle is raised and secure, loosen RF lug nuts before raising vehicle if you chose to remove the RF wheel]

-Gather all tools, parts & supplies 
-Optional, but nice: Remove right front wheel for easier access 
-Locate the Fill and Drain Plugs per the Pic 
-Lay down tarp and newspapers to catch spills
-Position Drain Pan under differential
-Use rag and cleaner to wipe off area around plugs to prevent contamination
-Loosen fill plug with 5mm Allen socket. Remove drain (also 5mm), remove fill plug to vent the differential 
-Catch fluid into Drain Pan, take pics to verify servicing 
-I used a Liter container to measure what came out and it was 850ml
-Once old fluid has stopped flowing, Insert new Drain Plug VW SKU: N-902-818-02 (with captive crush washer) and snug down. 

-Use pump bottle and maximum Outside Diameter (OD) 9mm Hose to fill differential with VW Axle Oil G-052-145-S2 until it over flows, 860ml (.86L) (.95 Qt.). 
-My pump bottle did not thread onto the oil bottle which would have been nice. If anyone finds one that threads please post it. This setup still pumped the full bottle, taking 158 pumps. 
-Once excess has stopped flowing out the fill hole, insert new Fill Plug and snug down 
-Oil level is correct if bevel box is filled with oil up to bottom edge of oil fill hole.
-Lesson Learned: Since my hose fit snug into the fill hole, no oil leaked out once it filled. Therefore I pumped the full Liter into the differential and upon removing the hose, had more than necessary run down the differential into my drain pan.
-Torque Fill and Drain Plugs to 15 Nm 
-Clean Differential area

Just FYI: some of my other service posts:
Haldex Service: Posts #6 & #10 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Altas-3-6L-Haldex-oil-change&highlight=Haldex
Transmission drain & Fill (no filter): #26 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...sion-Fluid-Filter-Change-Fluid-Capacity/page2

Oil/Filter Change: Post #243 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ine/page10&highlight=Atlas+Oil+Change+Routine
Brake flush: Post #9 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9398743-Brake-flush-question


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't recall seeing anything in the service manual for the front bevel box oil, only for the Haldex awd unit out back at 3 years then every two (same as brake fluid).

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Don't recall seeing anything in the service manual for the front bevel box oil, only for the Haldex awd unit out back at 3 years then every two (same as brake fluid).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I don't either, but don't recall for sure. 

From those photos, though, the bevel box oil sure got dark.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mhjett said:


> I don't either, but don't recall for sure.
> 
> From those photos, though, the bevel box oil sure got dark.


For sure a good thing to change either way.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok guys, your doubts about the manual requiring this procedure caused me to look again. I know KarstGeo has previously posted about the Atlas maintenance schedule, both mileage and time driven.
It appears from the below that I was not required to do this service since I don’t have “GTI Performance” 
Based on the color of the fluid and ease of the process I’ll continue to do this occasionally. For $27 it is cheap insurance.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Chris4789 said:


> Ok guys, your doubts about the manual requiring this procedure caused me to look again. I know KarstGeo has previously posted about the Atlas maintenance schedule, both mileage and time driven.
> It appears from the below that I was not required to do this service since I don’t have “GTI Performance”
> Based on the color of the fluid and ease of the process I’ll continue to do this occasionally. For $27 it is cheap insurance.


The GTI Performance Pack is a haldex fluid change, as it has a haldex coupling attached to the front open differential to act as an electronic LSD.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

40,000 miles for spark plugs?? Is this from the 60's or something? My v6 nissan is every 105,000 miles or something.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Notabiker said:


> 40,000 miles for spark plugs?? Is this from the 60's or something? My v6 nissan is every 105,000 miles or something.


See parenthesis... its for the 40,0000 miles is for the 2.0T. I bet your V6 Nissan isn't direct injected and turbocharged.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> See parenthesis... its for the 40,0000 miles is for the 2.0T. I bet your V6 Nissan isn't direct injected and turbocharged.


No BUT for sparkplugs to only last 40k in this day and age is ridiculous either way you slice it. Turbo charging and direct injection shouldn't knock 60k of usefulness off a quality sparkplug.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Notabiker said:


> No BUT for sparkplugs to only last 40k in this day and age is ridiculous either way you slice it. Turbo charging and direct injection shouldn't knock 60k of usefulness off a quality sparkplug.


The spark plug and the ignition coils have to work harder to ignite in a tougher environment than a naturally aspirated, port injection engine.

When the Toyota Highlander got the Atkinson cycle direct and port injected 3.5L V6, the spark plug change dropped 60k to 60,000 miles instead of 120,000 miles from the port only 3.5L V6.

At least the spark plugs on the 2.0T is easy to do.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Notabiker said:


> No BUT for sparkplugs to only last 40k in this day and age is ridiculous either way you slice it. Turbo charging and direct injection shouldn't knock 60k of usefulness off a quality sparkplug.


40K for plugs that cost $60 and take 20 min to install....the 2.0 and 1.8 MQB EA888 gen motor chew plugs, fact. I don't see this as an issue.


----------



## scott46ac (Jan 31, 2020)

2019 Atlas SE V6 4Motion requires "AWD clutch fluid change" AND "Front axle differential lock fluid change" at 3 years "regardless of mileage". That with oil and brake fluid changes was quoted at $850 at dealer. Thoughts?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

scott46ac said:


> 2019 Atlas SE V6 4Motion requires "AWD clutch fluid change" AND "Front axle differential lock fluid change" at 3 years "regardless of mileage". That with oil and brake fluid changes was quoted at $850 at dealer. Thoughts?


Sounds expensive. If they are only doing a drain & refill, then the bottle of Haldex fluid is about $30 plus another around $10 for replacement drain and fill plugs, then add an 1 hour of labor.

Brake fluid, is about 1 hour of labor plus the brake fluid (I usually used aftermarket fluid, so I don't know the price off the top of my head for VW fluid).

You may want to find yourself a trusted independent VW mechanic that you can build a relationship on.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

scott46ac said:


> 2019 Atlas SE V6 4Motion requires "AWD clutch fluid change" AND "Front axle differential lock fluid change" at 3 years "regardless of mileage". That with oil and brake fluid changes was quoted at $850 at dealer. Thoughts?


This thread on Haldex Service and my posts #6 & #10 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ghlight=Haldex show exactly what changing the Haldex fluid entails, it is easier than an oil change. Be sure you get the Haldex pump "O" rink kit, Parts:0CQ-598-305 so you can clean the screen on the pump after draining the fluid. 

Changing the fluids in the front differential and the Haldex clutch will be the easiest $750 you've ever made.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Not that I'm close to changing my diff fluids, but does anyone know part numbers for the rear diff fluid and plugs? Not the Haldex unit. Its not listed in the manual or on erWin or parts site. And I haven't seen changing that fluid mentioned anywhere. Or if I did miss it mentioned, point me in the right direction. I know it's "lifetime" fluid but there are drain and fill plugs so why not change it?

I want to be ready to do a full fluid change which means the front bevel box/diff, rear diff/final drive, and rear AWD Haldex. Three separate places to change fluid.


----------

